# Split timing



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

On a new hive how early can you split? What is the latest in the season you can make a split?

Are queens available for purchase during the entire season?


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

If you have the resources (nectar, pollen, bees covering brood, a queen, available comb) you can split anytime it is warm enough to open a hive. Queens are NOT available the entire season unless you get one from way down south and they will be in short supply in the colder months. If you are buying a queen you will have to call around and see when they would be available.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Bill Dickerson said:


> On a new hive how early can you split? What is the latest in the season you can make a split?
> 
> Are queens available for purchase during the entire season?


Queens are available from April til sometimes as late as October. Splitting minimizes a hive to having a very small foraging force. You can split a big strong double deep and maybe not have to feed but if you are trying to expand plan on feeding. Just because there may be blooms to forage they may not be able to capitalize if they are split thin.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Work with your bees.
The optimum time for colony reproduction is during your swarm season.
(Almost) foolproof!
The further away from swarm conditions,the more difficult it becomes.Then it becomes a skill.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Your area will be the greatest determination.

In my area we start queen rearing and splitting in February and it tapers down greatly in July with the nectar dearth. Our flow actually starts in November so it's important to point out the reason I don't split until Feb. is that we don't have drones until then. Something about the winter solstice seems to encourage the drones, even if we have nectar/pollen. So make sure you have drones when you split - unless you intend to purchase all your queens?

And what amk said is all too true. I've lost mating nucs (2 deep frames) to starvation at the peak of our flow. Always feed your splits, at least until they start capping the syrup you're giving them.


----------

